# Tia (Maria!), Mastiff x DOB ?04



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Tia (Maria!), Mastiff x DOB ?04



*Her story: * Tia was found wandering in a park supposedly, but when a rescue went round the home, 'finders' were recognised as a local breeder of Mastiffs so concluded Tia had come to the end of her economic usefulness!

*Salient points: * Ex-breeding Bull Mastiff (?x). Hasn't had a life devoted to her needs; currently coming out of a 'false pregnancy' with milk still evident and over weight (Sept). Proven with children. Good with most dogs, but needs confident handler to get her over her excitement when seeing a few. Could live with dog friendly cats.

*Advert:* Tia Maria is the sweetest dog. She is placid and welcoming to all approaches. She is middle aged and although she hasn't grasped it yet, she is on her way to gaining a life of fun and enjoyment. We are loving having her with us and she has moved to our Hampshire kennels to enable her to have regular walks and cuddles whilst she sits out her 'Rescue' phase of life and moves through into her 'Fun' phase. She has just been spayed. She is just going through a course of vaccinations.

Tia has captured our heart. She also captured the heart of the rescue to which initially went out to her (ARC) who have sponsored all her care and kennelling which leaves us with the role of finding her forever home. We are sure that won't be long. She is "a natural gentle dog" in so many areas, just hasn't been formally walked on a lead. She was briefly homed, proved herself in all areas except she can be picky with other dogs so found not easy to manage together with a pushchair for an inexperienced dog owner. Tia is so lovely and she is gaining input now and will soon find her home ... and there will be smiles around.

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Tia Mastiff 6 yrs Farnham Surrey Kennelled.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is an update on Tia from Lynne who walked her yesterday 

Well Tia took me for a walk today in fact a trot. She wasn't quite bat out of hell' but she was keen and apart from the occasional backward glance .. enjoy her walk she did. I thought I'd take her for a shorter walk but she passed my 'stopping point' with no signs of stopping so then worrying about whether she would find it difficult to return I gave her a further 10 minutes, but still unsure whether it should have been 10 miles!

Everybody loves Tia! She is a heart melter!

Only photo before my battery died looks a bit a though she is caught in the head lights sorry Tia"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer walkers on Tia:

"Tia is a big sweetie. She's lost a bit more weight, and can walk a lot further now. She always starts off at a trot, and after about 5 minutes, slows down to a good steady pace. She seems to walk with a purpose and nothing much distracts her. Today we walked for about an hour in the woods and negotiated a few gentle hills and she didn't struggle at all. In fact, I think she could have carried on for a bit longer. We walked her with Stanley and they came nose to nose a couple of times and neither batted an eyelid. When I left her she was flat out on her bed eating a chew. Lovely girl".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer walkers:

Oh we got a lovely greeting again today -



So full of joy and so much love to give - oh, the way she cuddles into your legs!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Tia from one of our walkers:

"So pleased to see Tia back to her churpy self today - mature, young - Tia doesn't care, she just loves everybody -



How many know the signal of 'hand in the pocket' - Tia does"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Tia from Karen, one of our volunteer walkers, today:

Darling Tia - a day of high drama today!

Tia was found collapsed in her kennel this morning. Luckily the kennel staff acted fast and Amy carried her to her car and sped her to our vets. I diverted straight to the vets on the way back from dropping Tara off. When I arrived things were looking bleak and the vet didn't really expect that she could pulthrough. After speaking to the vet and liasing with Dee on the phone, I went to sit with her in her crate. She gave me a tail wag and tried to tell me all about it. Slowly as we waited she started to recover the colour in her eys, gums and nails. When the tests results came back, much to everybody's amazement, they were clear.

Something happened to lower her blood pressure to dangerous levels - perhaps a shock of some kind or perhaps poisoning of some kind, like eating a frog. She was thoroughly checked over and her spleen was fine too.

We stayed at vets for some time to check that she wasn't going to relapse again and she even ate a whole bowl of food. On her return to the kennels she was given such a rapturous welcome by everybody as nobody thought they would see her again and everybody who has met her just loves her to bits.

I cannot tell you how hard it was to leave her there tonight  She is crying out for a home and really needs it now. She is such a wonderful dog and many tears were shed for her today - nobody wanted to lose her  

She is going back to vets again on Tuesday for a follow up. 

I can't put into words what it was like today.


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

Awr, poor Love, hope she finds her loving home asap!! x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh gosh what a beauty. Can definitely see the DOB in her.

Hope she finds a lovely home very soon!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our kennel walkers:

"Tia was a bit down in the dumps when we arrived today, but Mum cheered her up. It doesn't take much to bring a smile to her face (both my Mum and Tia)!"


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Another update on Tia from the kennels:

"Tia was very ready for her walk this morning. She trundled along quite happily, asking for treats intermittently.

As well as her morning walks, she is also having a short mooch around the kennel grounds in the afternoon. Considering it is only just over a week ago that we thought we had lost her, she is doing amazingly well. I just wish a foster home would come up for her - the weather has turned now and I don't know how she is going to cope with a winter in kennels.

On our way back today, we had a coat fitting and I was delighted that I have managed to get one that almost fits and will certainly do for the time being :lol:

You can see in this photo and the ones Janet took on Saturday, that her beautiful smiley face has become more serious and worried "


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

she is gorgeous, sounds like the perfect dog to me. I wish i could help.x


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww shes adorable, she looks like a right loving family pet! Unfortunatly i couldnt foster her im only 16  Hope she finds the right fam for her!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank the Lord! Tia has gone into foster care today! She is still looking for her forever home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Tia's fosterer has posted a daily update on her progress below ...

"A good night for Tia, she is a clean dog. Slept from 10 pm to 6.30 am when I woke her for the toilet. During the day she has slept most of the time. Only one short walk this morning as it rained later, so she has been mooching in the garden in the dry spells. Loves food and eats too fast so have spilt her meals up into 4. Tia loves dinners as well! You can see her watching the saucepan. Her skin on the back of her legs is dry but I am creaming a couple of times a day. She smiles and has settled very quickly.

Tia thanks Auntie Ros for her goodie bag of tinned food, chicken, biscuits, chews, cream for her skin and cod liver oil! Ros is a very supportive friend to me.

P.S. we don't tell any guests that Tia saves on the washing up by cleaning out the saucepan 





Tia was very off this morning. I let her outside, her little back legs stumbling, got her back in and she just dropped in the porch, didnt want a treat, her breathing was much faster and she panted heavily. After an hour she got on her bed and slept. Woke up and then ate chicken stew, very tired all day so just let her chill and walk in the garden. A couple of friends called, Tia is winning hearts! Before she goes to bed she lifts her paw to say, dont forget my treats, those teddy biscuits taste nice had a nibble myself! Snore, never ever have I heard a dog snore so loud.

Sorry the photos are not outside but dont want her in the cold as she will lie on the block paving. I call the one pose the Tia Linda Lusardi pose. Im not used to all this full frontal nudity 



Poor Tia had another turn at 5am; she woke me by rattling the child gate. Heavy breathing, panting, wobbly legs, after an hour passed over. I am puzzled. Today Tia has had 2 short walks, plenty of mooching outside, shes eating well, enjoying her food and welcoming visitors.



She is also getting her feet under the table  and my face is cleaner than its ever been, who needs moisturizer 



After chatting to Karen about Tias health, I had a slight change of tactics to see what Tia was like first thing in the morning. I woke 4.30am, and woke Tia with dirty looks, she went outside and then slept on, so no problems with breathing/panting this morning. 3 short walks today and a woofing session outside. We have met a couple of spaniels. Tia does pull to say hello and smell. I shopped to find on my return Ros and Anna having coffee and Tia watching them (Ros has her own key) Tia welcomed her. Perhaps Lynne could add to her advert, 'excellent guard dog' :lol:

To be continued ... watch this space!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A couple of photos of Tia from her fosterer.

She has had a couple of bad days and its been a worrying time. She is not eating much on the bad days so I have to tempt her. She is a beautiful natured dog and I am becoming very attached to Tia. I call her my tired ol lady !





Im a celebrity.....get me out of here
Jordan you too could have a body like mine!


----------

